# skirt steak in Dubai



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Skirt steaks are some of my favorite cuts, but I haven't come by many in Dubai. I'm headed to a friends house later to grill and I would love to bring along some skirts. Does anyone have a good market or shop where I could pick some up?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

nite said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Skirt steaks are some of my favorite cuts, but I haven't come by many in Dubai. I'm headed to a friends house later to grill and I would love to bring along some skirts. Does anyone have a good market or shop where I could pick some up?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Geant, Carrefour, Park & Rob

Carrefour MOE loads available this morning. Australian, NZ, SA and some somewhat suspect Brazilian. The meat that is, not Brazilians


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if they do skirt steak, but Prime Gourmet butcher in Gold and Diamond park is the best I've found for meat in Dubai


----------



## Keithl (Jun 6, 2014)

The Choitram on al Wasl road has some great cuts too


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone! I ended up hitting Prime Gourmet on SZR and getting a Flat Iron Steak or as the Aussie's call them - an Oyster Blade (3 kg) + 15 sausages (chorizo, spicy italian, plain). Had them clean up the steak for me and it was fantastic. They also had awesome coals, rubs, and spices. These guys will be my go to butcher going forward. Cheers to all!


----------



## mac86 (Mar 14, 2013)

Also recommend Springbok butchery from Abu Dhabi (Google or Facebook contact them) who deliver to Dubai once per week, great meat and do 'clean' packs with no preservatives etc.


----------



## mzimm (Mar 19, 2015)

As an argentinean who's moving to Dubai in a few days, this's been the best news I've had!!!


----------



## mzimm (Mar 19, 2015)

So, after searching for three months now, I'm still unable to find skirt stake anywhere. Was anyone able to buy from any of the mentioned places ? I've checked all of them with no results. 

thanks!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Did you directly speak with the butchers rather than just looking in the cases?

I've seen skirt steaks for sale in various places. I'll agree it's not always available but it's definitely been available in the past. Next time you go to Prime Gourmet or Spinneys or Waitrose, speak directly with the butchers as they may have it in the fridge. They may also know of it as hanger steak, which is more or less the same thing.



mzimm said:


> So, after searching for three months now, I'm still unable to find skirt stake anywhere. Was anyone able to buy from any of the mentioned places ? I've checked all of them with no results.
> 
> thanks!


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, I spoke with the butcher at Prime Gourmet and they had Oyster Blade steaks in the back. After some research, I learned that this was what we call in America a Flat Iron Steak. Similar to a Flank or Flap. I had them clean it for me. One piece (which turns into two after they clean it) is good enough to feed 2 - 4 people. Not exactly a skirt steak, but delicious nonetheless! 

On rare occasions I do see skirts at Carrefour MCC and I jump all over them. The Oyster Blade is awesome, but not as thin and butter as a freshly grilled skirt. The way the fat turns to goodness on a skirt paired with chimichurri is hard to compete with. I've attached a pic for reference.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
In the UK most Chinese restaurants use what is known as "goose skirt" for the beef stir fries.
It is ideal for Chinese dishes - because it has grainy sinews that cook quickly in a wok.
We used to buy it from our friendly local butcher - and it was very cheap!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mzimm (Mar 19, 2015)

I did ask though, I know they don't always have to keep everything in the counter, but most places I've asked, they didn't even knew what I was asking about :/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mzimm said:


> I did ask though, I know they don't always have to keep everything in the counter, but most places I've asked, they didn't even knew what I was asking about :/


Try finding nitrate free unsmoked ham here...it's worse than trying to find a needle in a haystack - no-one has any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just at Carrefour at Mall of Emirates this morning.

Remembering this thread I went over to the meat section and saw something that looked very much like skirt / hangar steaks. New Zealand beef. Labelled onglet steak.

Whipped out the phone and sure enough onglet is the French term for skirt/hangar steaks.

Get yourself down there and make yourself happy.


----------



## Mileage (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent quality and home delivery. Carry some of the less typical cuts (flap, oyster, short rib, among others):

Meat | Dubai - Chez Charles


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Mileage said:


> Excellent quality and home delivery. Carry some of the less typical cuts (flap, oyster, short rib, among others):
> 
> Meat | Dubai - Chez Charles


Cheers for heads up on that one.

We usually use Prime Gourmet butchers at the gold and diamond park, will give these guys a whirl though.


----------

